# Girlfriend coyote slayer



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

I took my girlfriend yote hunting last weekend for the first time. We were there for about twenty mins when this big yote came charging in the field. He was about 120 yrds out. She drilled it right through the boiler room, he didnt even kick. that was her first yote. Now she is 100% hooked on coyote hunting. I had to go back to school during the week. So she went hunting yesterday without me. Im not bragging i just think that it is awsome that this girl can do that.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have heard that in most cases a women will out shot most men because they are less nervous..


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I think you've seen enough. Time to buy that girl a ring. :wink:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

papapete said:


> I think you've seen enough. Time to buy that girl a ring. :wink:


 :lol: He's right, though. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ditto that.....does she have sisters??? :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Chris - I thought you were already married????


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea she has a sister that is a lot like her. The both deer hunt religiously. My girl friend killed a nice eight point this year. And i didn't kill a buck. Its hard when your girl friend out hunts you. She shot a crow the crow the other day at 150 yards free handed with my 22-250. I pick on her and tell her it was luck but she knows it wasnt.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Can I have her sisters number please? :wink:


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I thought weekends hunting/fishing were our time to get away from the women???


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

By tehe sounds of it, she isn't one you want to get away from.


----------



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ummm yeah whats her sisters number?

DAMN you got a keeper!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

oh wow 

you know what they say about them women that like to ride horses right? :lol:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

hubbada hubbada hubbada
Definately a keeper, and you need to get me her sister's # like I asked earlier.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think you could probably auction that # off on ebay for a good chunk of change.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

And she hunts? I need to move to wherever you live! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

averyghg said:


> oh wow
> 
> you know what they say about them women that like to ride horses right? :lol:


Im with Avery on this one. I have had a girlfriend that trains horses. :beer: Enjoy it buddy!


----------



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats the deer she killed this year.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

wew, i was getting nervous for ya there young fella.......i was guessing she was gonna look something like this










My wife doesn't like hunting at all, but will go fishing from time to time as long as it's too cold for watersports and warm and sunny enough to catch some rays.

I've often wondered what would happen if my wife would like hunting. Probably would be fun a few times, but then if you have kids what do you do? Who gets to go and who stays home? As interesting as it sounds i think it's probably a good idea we have a couple different hobbies. I think she gets fairly tired of me the way it is. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jhegg said:


> Chris - I thought you were already married????


I am happily married...the sister isn't for me.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

yea. he was asking for her number for me.lol right chris?lol


----------



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive never heard what do they say about the girls that ride horses?  I told her about this forum and she said she wants to go yote hunting out west. Shes crazy yall she wants to go elk hunting on our honey moon.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

yall>???


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Mrry her now, and you can go elk hunting this fall. She is awsome. Definately a keeper.


----------



## sundog (Jul 16, 2008)

papapete said:


> I think you've seen enough. Time to buy that girl a ring. :wink:


No doubt.


----------

